# Mixing up 1066mhz ram and 1333mhz ram



## Menagon (May 28, 2010)

Can i mix both 1066mhz and 1333mhz laptop rams together? Do they have any bad effects or something after i mixing these 2 types of rams?


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Mixing different speeds/brands/voltages of ram is generally considered a bad idea. Sometimes the "faster" memory will get clocked down to the slower ram's speed but there is definately a high chance that the result will be unstable. With that being said, i've seen it done without problems once or twice. You probably wouldn't hurt anything physically but there isn't a definite chance that everything will run smooth and stable.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

I should probably add that it depends alot on the mobo. For example, your mobo might not except the higher speed memory.

Hope that helps


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I also agree with the idea that if the motherboard runs the RAM together, the speed will be dropped to the higher matching speed available. Give it a try, and use a program like Speccy to check the RAM afterwards. I can bet they will both operate at 1066MHz.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs is not advised and commonly results in problems.
Brand & Model Number of the laptop?
Brand & Model Number of the RAM(s).


----------

